
Covid-19 in Proportion - mantrid84
http://inproportion2.talkigy.com/
======
SomeoneFromCA
So strange. Covid in 1 MONTH, with all its lockdown measures killed more than
flu in whole seasons. It is also a strange comparison of UK with Sweden, which
has to be compared with neighboring countries, and not arbitrary compared with
UK. Say Norway and Germany have vastly, very significantly lower death rate
from covid.

~~~
mantrid84
it's not one month, in UK first "reported transmission case" was late February
so it's at least 8 weeks by now:

"As things stand, the first recorded UK case was January 31 and the earliest
documented incidence of transmission within the UK occurred on February 28."
[1]

majority of flu deaths every year occur within similar period (normal
distribution is obviously not uniform).

[1] [https://www.msn.com/en-sg/news/coronavirus/uk-patient-
zero-e...](https://www.msn.com/en-sg/news/coronavirus/uk-patient-zero-east-
sussex-family-may-have-been-infected-with-coronavirus-as-early-as-mid-january)

------
mantrid84
Interesting comparison of current outbreak with previous seasons in UK and
overall mortality in Europe by data scientist

